# Aktuallisieren der Installationsdateien



## Lucid (15. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern und heute nochmal mit dem neuen loader d3 runterladen wollen, hat auch soweit ohne probleme geklappt. nu häng ich aber an der installation fest.

wenn ich setup.exe öffne so durchrläuft er bis ca 95% "Aktuallisieren der Installationsdateien".... doch dann ist ende... 
hab schon alles probiert, von "battle.net ordner" löschen, ne dll datei suchen (war nich vorhanden) bis hin zum Second Logon im services feld an/aus schalten, pc mehrmals runtergefahren, neu gestartet, alles gelöscht und nochmal neu runtergeladen....

aber es klappt einfach nicht, sonst noch jemand nen rat T____T?


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Mai 2012)

Mein Rat ist das übliche in solchen Dingen. Als Admin installieren und Virenscanner während der Installation deaktivieren.


----------



## Lucid (15. Mai 2012)

öhm... ich hab winxp - bin immer als admin angemeldet - und virenscanner ist seit download aus^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2012)

Unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\Battle.net mal den Client-Ordner und/oder den Agent-Ordner entfernen.

Keine Panik, wird automatisch wieder angelegt.


----------



## Lucid (16. Mai 2012)

ist ja lieb dass ihr mir helfen wollt aber:



> wenn ich setup.exe öffne so durchrläuft er bis ca 95% "Aktuallisieren der Installationsdateien".... doch dann ist ende...
> hab schon alles probiert, *von "battle.net ordner" löschen,* ne dll datei suchen (war nich vorhanden) bis hin zum Second Logon im services feld an/aus schalten, pc mehrmals...




wie geschrieben, dass hab ich schon gemacht und es brachte mir nichts


----------



## Dagobert26 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auf meinem Laptop genau das gleiche Problem wie du und bisher auch keine Lösung.

Den Tipp mit der .dll-Datei kenn ich bislang nicht aber der bringt ja dann wohl auch nix.

Vermutlich bleibt uns nur abwarten. Übrigens läuft das Spiel auf meinem Desktop-PC einwandfrei.


----------



## Snake202 (16. Mai 2012)

Hatte das gleiche Problem auch. Bei mir hat abwarten völlig genügt! Dauert zwar eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, aber nach ner Zeit beendet er die Aktualisierung von selbst


----------

